# Flip Cover Options?



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm trying to pick a cover to get for my sister-in-law for Christmas (cutting it close, I know  ). Anyways, I just want to make sure I'm not missing any options before making my final selection, as none of them perfectly match what I would like for her: Flip style, leather/old-fashioned looking, no stand, access to volume & charging port while closed, and invisible magnetic closure (like the javoedge flip cases). 

I'm aware of the following options for flip covers:
Javoedge 
M-Edge (Platform Jacket)
Boxwave
MarWare
ACase
Tuf-Luv
rooCase

Am I missing any? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

BoxWave has a stand, just FYI.  It's also not real leather.  I like mine, but just figured I'd point those two things out   I think the Tuff Luv also has a stand?

I'm personally looking at the rooCase - I'm thinking it's just about perfect


----------



## maggienh (Dec 22, 2010)

For what it's worth, I ordered the Marware cover about a week ago and love it.   The product description at Amazon says it's eco-leather that hasn't been treated with chemicals and the packaging was very unique.   It stands up on it's own but it's not "a stand" per se, fits like a glove and all ports are cleanly accessible.  There is a small elastic band (double stitched) that holds it open OR closed.... Very nice, not cheap junk with nice padding.  It's got a pocket on the back that you can slide your hand or fingers in to hold it.......... very convenient and comfortable.  Stitching is quite nice, the gray felt inside against the graphite kindle looks good.  Only comes in black exterior that I know of.  I would recommend it !


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

@ violingal13: LOL... I think you just about have all the flips covered (no pun indended.) I have the Boxwave Flip and JavoEdge MiMo. The Boxwave Flip is better constructed, made of better quality faux leather, more durable, and offers much better protection for the kindle IMO. However, the MiMo Flip is easier to hold for long reading sessions because the padding material is softer/thinner and it doesn't have the closure tab-thing that the Boxwave has.
Oh...I just thought of one that is not on your list: the Duragadget...something like that...it's similar to the Acase. BTW, the A-case looks very interesting - I have one in my shopping cart for later; I don't need another cover, but should the price go down even though it's very reasonable now, I may not be able to resist...LOL 
Good Luck with your decision! 

@ Arkali: FYI, I've read at several places/sites/reviews that the rooCase flip covers do NOT stand by themselves; you have to prop them up against something.  There's a customer video posted on the Amazon sales page showing that it does not stand alone. Strange how they make some of the covers. The MiMo has a kickstand, but it is not needed; the cover stands on it's own without using the kickstand. Besides, didn't you recently cave and order a non-flip Oberon? Seriously, I hope you really LOVE your Oberon cover!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I am a big fan of the Javoedge flip covers.  Sturdy, attractive, will stand on their own... I had one for my K2, and as soon as I ordered my K3 I ordered a new javoedge flip cover for it.  Neither one shows evidence of wear-n-tear, despite heavy daily usage.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

LuvMyKindle said:


> @ Arkali: FYI, I've read at several places/sites/reviews that the rooCase flip covers do NOT stand by themselves; you have to prop them up against something.  There's a customer video posted on the Amazon sales page showing that it does not stand alone. Strange how they make some of the covers. The MiMo has a kickstand, but it is not needed; the cover stands on it's own without using the kickstand. Besides, didn't you recently cave and order a non-flip Oberon? Seriously, I hope you really LOVE your Oberon cover!


Hey, Luv!
Hubby got me an Oberon for Christmas. I asked him if he'd ordered it yet and he said he had, it's just not here yet. I'm just worried I'm not going to like it  Hopefully I'm worrying for nothing  As for the rooCase - thanks for reminding me of that. I'd seen it in the video but not worried too much about it. I very seldom stand my case - usually I drape it over something - towel bar, steering wheel (NOT while driving LOL), knee, etc. The steering wheel thing is when I'm at Sonic waiting for the carhop to bring food - I'm not one of THOSE people


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I am a big fan of the Javoedge flip covers. Sturdy, attractive, will stand on their own... I had one for my K2, and as soon as I ordered my K3 I ordered a new javoedge flip cover for it. Neither one shows evidence of wear-n-tear, despite heavy daily usage.


Another big fan. I've had a couple and given a couple as gifts. Love them.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your comments thus far! I know I can be a bit OCD about this kind of stuff, lol, so I appreciate your indulgence. I think I've narrowed it down to either the boxwave in sienna or the marware eco-flip. Personally, I absolutely love the appearance of the acase (vintage acme brown), but the lack of access to ports when closed is something I can't get over, at least not to give to someone else. I, too, may end up caving, though if that price goes down, LuvMyKindle... 

@maggienh: Could you help clarify the color of the eco-flip for me? On the amazon page it looks almost like a really dark blue with a black strap, but on the marware site it appears to be black with an almost burgundy stripe.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Trendydigital platform case meets your criteria, except it has a stand. But it is supposed to fold into the case. Someone posted a review a while back in the review section. If they ever make a pink one, I want it.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

violingal13 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments thus far! I know I can be a bit OCD about this kind of stuff, lol, so I appreciate your indulgence. I think I've narrowed it down to either the boxwave in sienna or the marware eco-flip. Personally, I absolutely love the appearance of the acase (vintage acme brown), but the lack of access to ports when closed is something I can't get over, at least not to give to someone else. I, too, may end up caving, though if that price goes down, LuvMyKindle...
> 
> @maggienh: Could you help clarify the color of the eco-flip for me? On the amazon page it looks almost like a really dark blue with a black strap, but on the marware site it appears to be black with an almost burgundy stripe.


You cannot access the charging socket (assuming that's what you mean) when the BoxWave is closed - the closure strap is directly over it. Also, the Boxwave has a stand. I'm not trying to steer you away from the Boxwave - I love mine - but just don't want you to be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Arkali - I hadn't noticed that  

Does anyone know how the trendydigital stand is secured when NOT in use? I tried looking for other pictures, reviews, etc. but couldn't find anything specific for the K3 case. I did find a review for a K2 case that says it's secured with magnets, just like the cover, so I'm assuming it's the same... 

Also another question: are the Javoedge, the tuff-luv, and the TrendyDigital the only flip cases that have an invisible magnetic closure for the cover?  My sister-in-law was looking at my kindle tonight and loved the magnets on my Javoedge, so that's drastically reduced my options (which, for me, is not necessarily a bad thing...)


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Their site says corner magnets.
http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_21_26&products_id=113

Kevin at Trendydigital used to be pretty active here at KB. You could always pm him with any questions. You can find him in this thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36906.50.html


----------



## maggienh (Dec 22, 2010)

Violingal,

The marware case was purchased from Amazon and I think it does look like it might be a dark blue but it is truly black and the elastic strap is black also.  The stitching is gray and nicely done.  The inside is a medium gray that compliments the graphite color of the Kindle.  It's really well padded and will protect your kindle.  If you order from Amazon, you can always return it without any problems.

I returned the non-lighted amazon case and while nice, it caused MAJOR problem for my unit.  No problems with it since.  Definitely don't recommend that one !!!!

Hope that helps


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all your wonderful comments, suggestions, and clarifications! This whole process has put a lot more cases on my personal wishlist  as well as helping me decide the gift.

After much deliberation, I opted to go with the tuff-luv traditional leather case in british racing green (http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Traditional-Leather-Wireless-generation/dp/B004E29SRG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293086797&sr=8-2). It's not quite perfect, but it's pretty close; it was the color option that finally tipped me, as her favorite color is kelly green, which is relatively close to the color of the case. Now comes the waiting game...

Thanks again for all the help!!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to fill in. There's also this one which I am considering:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160515857959


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

I also have the Marware eco-flip case. It is very well made. My only objection is that I find the case interferes with my ability to easily get to the right arrow bar. I suspect any case made similar will have a similar issue. I find I have to consciously move my thumb to the edge and roll it left onto the right arrow bar or rotate my hand 90* CCW to press it with the tip of my thumb. Otherwise, it is a very nice case.

I also have a JAVOedge book style that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

ff2-
I ordered the aluminum case and am waiting for delivery. Had hoped it would be here for Christmas but no luck. I'll post a review here as soon as it arrives.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Raffeer said:


> ff2-
> I ordered the aluminum case and am waiting for delivery. Had hoped it would be here for Christmas but no luck. I'll post a review here as soon as it arrives.


Yes, when I saw you name, I was hoping it was a review. Hope it comes soon and you like it. I never did get an answer to my request for more info but maybe it went to my spam folder. What I'd like to know is how stiff/unbending the front cover appears to be - the part protecting the screen. I would like this cover for when I go hiking to protect the screen but I also would like an easel type case for table reading.

Looking forward to your review.


----------

